# Need help, Vista + Sims Life Stories= Frozen



## lovecub13 (Oct 23, 2008)

It says that the Sims life Stories is compatible with XP, but my computer has vista. When I try to run my game, it loads, but when I try to click on a story, it freezes while loading. what do I do?


----------



## Barb.Vasil (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been having the exact same problem. Have yet to figure out how to do fix it? Have you found a solution to this problem?


----------



## dtigers (Nov 26, 2008)

I am also having the same issue. Life Stories will upload and start, but when I chose an option it freezes.


----------



## simlover (Dec 1, 2008)

same here any ideas


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

right click on the .exe file for The sims and click on properties
under the tab compatibility 
run under XP SP2
run as administrator


----------



## lenny198583 (Dec 2, 2008)

Same problem and when I run it under XP SP 2 and as admin it tells me to insert the cd but its already in there, what do I do then? I tried clearing out the temp folder and still nothing.


----------



## dtigers (Nov 26, 2008)

It tells to me to load the CD and it is already in the drive.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what about backing up your save files and re installing?

and has this freezing started to occur recently?


----------



## psd123 (Mar 20, 2008)

If the sims 2 package says what operating system it is compatiable with and it does not list vista, it probably is not compatible with vista.

*Try this:* right-click on the sims 2 icon (what ever you use to run the game) and left-click run as administratior. If this not work, i would try to find a sims 2 expansion pack that is compatiable with vista.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no, they run fine with vista always have

what you left out is to run as XP sp2 under compatibility in the properties.

psd123 you do know that starcraft and red alert are compatible with vista 64

the only game that ever found incompatible was Command & Conquer Kane's wrath
its says right on the box "Works with a 32 bit system only" LAME! 

I never ever had to run sims under administrator but every game I install is under my "games" folder because I like to keep my games separate and the Program folder has restrictions on it.


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the same problem as lovecub13. I followed the directions i read on here, i ran it in XP SP2 and run it as adminstrater, but now i get the message to insert the disk and then restart the game. i have the disk in the drive but it says its not in the drive, what can i do to fix this?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

right click on the folder that the sms 2 is in 
properties
security
edit setting
change all the profiles to allow full control (the one that really matters is the bottom profile

Update the sims 2
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

i tried what you said with he properties settings and did the full control and checked the website for updates but there were none but when i tried to play the game i got the same message about the disk not being in the drive. a user on another website told me to download a crack for the game, would that help? and where can i find one?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no a crack wouldn't help 

do you have achohol 120? on your comp or daemon tools?

try disabling them


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

no i don't think so, i looked through my programs in the start menu and didnt see either of those names, is that where you would find out if you have them at?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well they allow you to mount iso images (dvd's kinda) you woud see a non existant dvd drive on My Computer


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont think i have them, i looked in my computer and can only see the one drive that i have


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Found this on another forum, thought somebody may want to try it:


> SOLUTION: You have to upload the Freeplay neighborhood first. When I try to upload a family in Riley's or Vincent's Story first, it freezes. But, when I upload the Freeplay neighborhood, and then go back to the main menu, select another neighborhood, and then upload a family from Riley's or Vincent's Story, it works just fine. I have no idea why it works that way, but it does. I did a lot of testing on this, and so far it is the only way the game doesn't freeze. Hope it helps .


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wow good JOB EA games way to test the games THOROUGHLY!

so that fix doesn't look too bad but you never know if it'll work


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

how can i try out that fix when i cant load the game? 
as soon as i click on the icon on my desktop to play it, the message comes up "no disk in drive, please insert disk, click ok and restart the game"


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, that fix was for the first 4 people in this thread.
This is why we prefer each person creates their own thread, rather than hijacking others.


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

are there any ways for my computer to acknowledge that the disk is in the drive?


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

do i need a new graphics card for this game to run smoothly? if so, which kind?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

@samlee4

is the game working now?

post your specs

RAM
CPU
Graphics card
PSU
Motherboard

@lovecub

did you ever look at this thread again?


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

mcninjaguy,
which thread is that? do you want me to post my specs?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I was talking to the original poster of this thread "lovecub"

yes please post your specs samlee4


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

2038MB RAM 
is all i can find, i'm not too much of an expert with computers. how do i find the cpu, graphics card, psu, and motherboard of my computer? 
mycomputer is a toshiba satellite L45-S7409


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

open start menu
type "dxdiag"

save as log file
post it as an attachment here


----------



## samlee4 (Jan 6, 2009)

here's the dxdiag


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/7/2009, 19:02:35
       Machine name: SAMANTHA-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.080917-1612)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
       System Model: Satellite L45
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/21/07  Ver: V1.50
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2310  @ 1.46GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.5GHz
             Memory: 2038MB RAM
          Page File: 1163MB used, 3132MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03
   Display Memory: 358 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
    Shared Memory: 358 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1409 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 1/2/2008 16:48:34, 2580480 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-4877-4ADFA2C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2A02
        SubSys ID: 0xFF401179
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_B 
 Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0660&SUBSYS_1179FF40&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5449 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/18/2007 20:32:40, 1841312 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2830
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0040
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0004
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_045e&pid_0040
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 02:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 02:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 02:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0040
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0040
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 2/18/2008 22:22:43, 15872 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/18/2008 22:22:43, 34360 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 2/18/2008 22:22:42, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 2/18/2008 22:22:42, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0a0e
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 03:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 2/18/2008 22:22:43, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 2/18/2008 22:22:43, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 39.9 GB
Total Space: 74.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK8037GSX

      Drive: D:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-K17A ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 02:51:44, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:48:28, 2016256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:48:34, 2580480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igklg400.dll, 1/2/2008 16:47:22, 1953696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igklg450.dll, 1/2/2008 16:47:22, 1533360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igmedcompkrn.dll, 1/2/2008 16:47:22, 104636 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 1/2/2008 17:35:48, 27152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 1/2/2008 16:27:00, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 5/31/2007 10:55:48, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:33:40, 102400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:34:04, 48128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:07:04, 256536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:34:24, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:34:14, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:06:56, 530968 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:33:36, 200704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:33:48, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:07:08, 141848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:07:12, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:06:52, 166424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:33:24, 3293184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:07:02, 133656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:34:50, 241664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 17:06:58, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:34:16, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:34:28, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:26, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:26, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:26, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:26, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:26, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:33:24, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:28, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:28, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:28, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:28, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:30, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:30, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:30, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:30, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:30, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:32, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:32, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:32, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:32, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:32, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:32, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:34, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:34, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:26, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:28, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:30, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:37:34, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:41:54, 2416640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.14.0010.1409 (English), 1/2/2008 16:42:02, 1658880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1409.dll, 1/2/2008 16:57:36, 147456 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A00&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2850&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/18/2008 22:20:51, 17464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/18/2008 22:20:52, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/18/2008 22:20:52, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 2/18/2008 22:20:51, 109624 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_284B&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 8/9/2007 16:34:54, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2843&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2841
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2841&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283F&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283A&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2836&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 8704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2835&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2834&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2832&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2831&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2830&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 23040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 223744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.20575 (English), 8/9/2007 16:26:34, 192000 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2829&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 7.05.0000.1017 (English), 3/21/2007 13:58:56, 304920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2815&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_03\3&11583659&1&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:49:20, 13928 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_F3\3&11583659&1&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_11\4&65AEAC&0&0DF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0013 (Japanese), 7/30/2007 12:54:02, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 1.00.0001.0001 (Japanese), 7/25/2007 13:48:58, 172032 bytes

     Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_11\4&65AEAC&0&0BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0002.0003 (Japanese), 2/24/2007 15:42:22, 39936 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_21\4&65AEAC&0&0AF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16478 (English), 8/9/2007 16:33:41, 82432 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_11\4&65AEAC&0&0CF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/4/2004 04:00:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0010 (Japanese), 1/23/2007 17:40:20, 42496 bytes

     Name: Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II) or Compatible CardBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0476&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_BA\4&65AEAC&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 03:51:12, 167528 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_FF401179&REV_10\4&65AEAC&0&38F0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Ulead DV Writer,0x00200000,1,0,ulDvRite.ax,1.00.0000.0003
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
Ulead Ogg Parser,0x00600000,1,1,ulOggParserFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
InterVideo Stream Buffer Filter,0x00200000,1,2,SmBuffer.ax,3.00.0085.0000
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.01.0006.0000
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo Demux,0x00200000,1,2,IVIdemxx.ax,3.01.0006.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Ulead Push Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ulpushSource.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Ulead Sub-Picture Push Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ulSubpicPushSource.ax,1.00.0000.0003
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Audio Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
InterVideo Time Shift,0x00200000,1,2,ivits.ax,3.01.0006.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
DV V/A Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
MPEG2 TS Source,0x00200000,0,1,MpgTsRdr.ax,
Intervideo 3gFileSource,0x00200000,0,2,Source3g.ax,9.00.0000.0000
TOSHIBA MPEG-2 Video Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,2,3,TosMP2DVD.ax,4.00.0000.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Intervideo AMR Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrDec.ax,8.01.0000.0000
Ulead DVD Navigator,0x00000000,0,0,UleadDVDNavigator.ax,1.00.0002.0001
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.01.0006.0000
InterVideo Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,ivimux.ax,3.01.0006.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16681
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Ulead Video Deinterlace Filter,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0002.0003
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
DV V/A ACM Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
TOSHIBA Audio Rate Converter,0x00200000,1,1,TosARC.ax,2.00.0001.0004
InterVideo VBI Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,IvVBIDec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Disk Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmedque.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,MP4VDEC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
InterVideo Down Scale Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIDownS.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Color Converter,0x00200000,1,1,declrds.ax,9.00.0000.2980
TOSHIBA DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tdvdnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0070
Ulead DV Scene Detect,0x00200000,1,1,ulDvScDt.ax,1.00.0000.0006
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA Progress Monitor,0x00200000,1,1,TProgMon.ax,1.00.0001.0209
TOSHIBA WAV Converter,0x00200000,0,0,TWavConv.ax,1.00.0000.0315
InterVideo Pre-scaling Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIScale.ax,3.00.0088.0004
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Ulead DVD Video decoder 2,0x00400000,2,2,ulDVDVideo.ax,2.00.0000.0033
TOSHIBA DVD VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tvrnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Intervideo AAC Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,AACEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Dib Output,0x00200000,0,1,DibOutput.ax,8.00.0000.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
Dib Receive,0x00200000,1,0,DibReceive.AX,8.00.0000.0000
InterVideo PSIP/SI Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PsiDecod.ax,1.05.0000.0001
InterVideo DVB Subpicture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DvbSpic.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo DVB DSM-CC Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DvbDsmcc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo Transport to Program Stream,0x00200000,1,1,TrToProg.ax,1.00.0001.0000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Ulead OggVorbis Encoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulOggVorbisEncoderFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Ulead MPEG Transcoder,0x00200000,1,1,ulMPGTrans.ax,1.00.0000.0033
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ULead Infinite Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,uinftee.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Ulead MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,ulspmp4.ax,1.00.0004.0000
Ulead MPEG-4 Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,uladmp4.ax,2.00.0001.0004
Ulead MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulvdmp4.ax,2.00.0001.0005
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4VENC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Ulead DVD Audio decoder 2,0x00200001,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0045
InterVideo Stream Writer,0x00200000,1,0,StmRite.ax,1.00.0002.0000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmesrcwp.dll,9.00.0000.2980
TOSHIBA DualMono,0x00200000,1,1,TosDualMono.ax,2.00.0001.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
InterVideo AAC (XForm) Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviAACDec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00400002,1,2,Ulspmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0105
Ulead MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0045
Ulead MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,Uldsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0078
Ulead MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,Ulesmpeg.ax,1.00.0002.0049
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,5,1,Ulmxmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0160
ULead File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,ULDump.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ULead File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,Ulasync.ax,1.00.0000.0013
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,IVIwrite.ax,3.01.0006.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16681
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Intervideo 3gFileWrite,0x00200000,2,0,Write3g.ax,9.00.0000.0000
InterVideo Still Capture,0x00200000,1,1,IVIscapt.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Video Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA Audio Decoder DVD,0x00200000,1,1,TosAudDecL.ax,2.00.0001.0006
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16681
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16681
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Ulead DVB Parser,0x00200000,1,0,ulDVBParser.ax,2.00.0000.0017
Ulead Audio Dual Channel Filter,0x00200000,1,1,UAudioDCFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Ulead OggVorbis Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulOggVorbisDecoderFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo DV Pre-Process,0x00200000,1,1,dvProcs.ax,1.02.0003.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Intervideo AMR Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrEnc.ax,8.01.0000.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4VENC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.01.0006.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16681
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Intervideo AAC Encoder,0x00600000,0,0,AACEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Intervideo AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,AmrEnc.ax,8.01.0000.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
DV Audio -- NTSC,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
DV Audio -- PAL,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16681

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16398

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16398
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16398

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16681
```


----------

